# Trade with Steve Bellinger



## ghost1066 (Feb 16, 2014)

This wasn't part of the trade but Steve sent enough of a glue up for me to add this in for him. He doesn't know he is getting this so don't you go telling him neither. 

Black Walnut and Holly

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 16, 2014)

O and I woun't tell me ether.  can't wait to get my paws on that.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but it's beautiful. Some kind of call?


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve glad you like that it came out not terrible. 


Kevin said:


> I don't know what it is, but it's beautiful. Some kind of call?


Kevin that is a tube call used for turkeys. I was making a two call set for Steve and there was plenty to include this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 16, 2014)

Woods go good together


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 16, 2014)

They go together great, love the contrast!


----------

